
Show HN: Metatask – a simple business process management app - metatask
Hi All!<p>We (team of two) are building this app for almost a year now. I&#x27;m running a small web&#x2F;apps development agency and initially this app was started out of frustration with Asana we used to manage all our admin tasks (hiring new devs, starting new projects, onboarding new clients, scheduling trips, getting visas, sending invoices, purchasing equipment and software... for almost any admin task you can imagine.<p>Tech stack - it&#x27;s build on Scala &#x2F; Akka + Angular. We had some serious fun while coding this ;)<p>Landing page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;metatask.io (I did it myself overnight, I realise it is not very polished).<p>Just start using app: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;join.metatask.io<p>I&#x27;d be happy to hear some feedback, especially on landing and app&#x27;s UI&#x2F;UX.
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://join.metatask.io](http://join.metatask.io)

Seems relatively simple to use...but a few very simple instructions would
probably help orient new users. I had to bang away to figure out that there
was a title field on the "Create process" page...it sort of felt like I was
entering the same sort of information multiple times.

Anyway, looks like a nice piece of work

Good luck.

~~~
metatask
Thanks for feedback! It's actually my fault not to mention in a post that this
is in "beta" or "MVP" stage (it's stable and not many bugs but features are
limited to the essence). We working on new user onboarding experience right
now, so would appreciate any advice or feedback on this. For the moment, based
on first user's experience it seems the biggest issue is everyone discover big
green "start process from scratch" button first and it's not clear that it is
here to start a one-time process without using template. We changing
navigation a bit now to make it easier for new users to discover and
understand how to use templates first following by forms and concept of making
tasks available instead of directly assigning them. Turns out it's hard to
explain :)

~~~
brudgers
Maybe a "hello world" tutorial where the goal isn't to explain anything just
to touch a few key places quickly. Along the lines of five or seven steps each
one 5 to 7 word sentence.

------
fiatjaf
I like the landing page. I wish I could do something like it myself.

